# Converting HGVC to RCI



## Matman (Apr 15, 2012)

Can anyone share there experience with converting HGVC to RCI?

What are the fees a associated? $199 RCI + $79?

Best to call or can this be online?

Thanks.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 15, 2012)

You don't "convert HGVC" when making a reservation through RCI they just take out the points needed for the reservation from your HGVC account. If you cancel within a certain time frame you lose the reservation fee but get the points back into your HGVC account. You can deposit HGVC points that are near expiring to extend their life, if you deposit points into RCI then that's where they stay until you make a reservation or they expire. 

If the resort is a high demand resort or season I do an ongoing search otherwise I routinely search RCI for possible vacations.

To make reservations you can call to make an ongoing search for a property, you pay the $199 fee upfront (I think the fee is higher when placing ongoing searches). When using the online reservations you pay the fee when you book the reservation.

Some resorts charge extra fees eg: magical express for DVC or housekeeping fees at various resorts.


----------



## Remy (Apr 15, 2012)

The member guide gives you the fee breakdown. Start at page 156.

http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 15, 2012)

As said, there is nothing to 'convert' or 'deposit'.
For a confirmed booking, HGVC simply deducts the requisite points.

In the HGVC members' website, under the "My Club" menu item, there's a link to RCI Reservations which takes you across the bridge into RCI-land where you can search based on your criteria. The broader the criteria, the better.

You can, of course, call to make a booking, but the fee is higher. You can also call to request an 'ongoing search', if you cannot find something suitable. IME, the call center does its best to help (but you are paying for it, if you confirm).

When searching, you have access to both RCI-weeks and RCI-points (nights).  You can use your points from the current year and the next two years. If you cancel a booking, you get the points back (subject to a penalty for late cancellations), but points from a prior year which would have otherwise expired, can only deposited (for a fee) into the RCI program for re-use.


----------



## Matman (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks. Pretty much the way that I thought that it worked.

I do notice that not every property that I see on the RCI website, is listed on the HGVC/RCI listings. 

Do we have access to all RCI properties or just the ones on the HGVC/RCI site?


----------



## npmadsen (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been reading the member book in anticipation for when I 
Close
My question is I will have 7000 annual points after converting 
But may not be able to use them by the end of the year 
Can I deposit them into rci  for the fee
And if so can I then book available units through rci?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2012)

npmadsen said:


> I have been reading the member book in anticipation for when I
> Close
> My question is I will have 7000 annual points after converting
> But may not be able to use them by the end of the year
> ...



You can deposit them into RCI, you can also pay to save them and move them into 2013 in HGVC, but they them must be used with HGVC.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 15, 2012)

npmadsen said:


> I have been reading the member book in anticipation for when I Close. My question is I will have 7000 annual points after converting. But may not be able to use them by the end of the year
> Can I deposit them into rci  for the fee. And if so can I then book available units through rci?



You can use your current-year points to book RCI weeks up to 2 years out or RCI points (HGVC calls 'em 'nights') up to 10 months out.. w/o making a deposit. If you cancel after the current year, you can save 'em with a deposit at that time.

BUT, if you prefer to bank current-year points, you can...
-- "Rescue" them to next year's account for HGVC *or* RCI bookings in 2013;
-- "Deposit" them to the RCI program for use in 2013 and 2014.


----------

